# 100 post rule wishes



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

I have gifts to give.. 
I am impatiently waiting, for my One Hundredth post
to send some bombs. 
I wish there was exceptions to the rule, but a rule is a rule.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I never knew you had to wait to bomb people... I thought it was just to post in the classifieds???

You could always see if someone wanted to get the addresses for you? (someone with over 100 posts)


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

I do not think you have to wait to send something.... 

Ask Jon.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

let it rain rockets...go getem...


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

karmaz00 said:


> let it rain rockets...go getem...


eep:

:behindsofa:


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

You don't really need 100 posts to bomb someone. You do need to meet certain requirements in order to get someone's address from Ms. Floydp or to view an addy in a user's profile. One of them is 100 posts.



Coop D said:


> You could always see if someone wanted to get the addresses for you? (someone with over 100 posts)


Not really sure I would want anyone else giving out my address to someone who hasn't met the requirements. Seems like that would defeat the "intent".


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I wouldn't want cigars showing up either....


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Coop D said:


> I wouldn't want cigars showing up either....


If that's what you read out of my post, then you misread it.

The purpose for not allowing new members access to people's home addresses "right off the bat" seems very clear to me, otherwise there really wouldn't be any reason to have these requirements in the first place.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I think you misread my SARCASM!!!!!

I think if people really want your address, then they will get it one way or another. If it is to send me junk mail, I throw enough of it away. If it is to send me cigars, please do!!!

Blaylock,
I am just being my usual smart ass self. I agree with you that the rules should be followed. But when someone like GlockG23 has been posting on here pictures of his collection, humidor, and adding some nice info on the site, I feel no threat of him bombing people with cigars. I have seen some pictures of his collection, and I would be honored to smoke some of his stash!!!

That was winded... SORRY!!!! Please don't BAN ME!!!


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

GlockG23 said:


> I have gifts to give..
> I am impatiently waiting, for my One Hundredth post
> to send some bombs.
> I wish there was exceptions to the rule, but a rule is a rule.


holy crap somebody that actually lives less than an hour away from me!!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Coop D said:


> I think you misread my SARCASM!!!!!
> 
> I think if people really want your address, then they will get it one way or another. If it is to send me junk mail, I throw enough of it away. If it is to send me cigars, please do!!!
> 
> ...


It really doesn't matter who the member is or what pictures or information a member has added to the forum. Whether you feel a "threat" from someone bombing you or not, the rules are the rules...and they were put in place by many members who have been around long enough to know firsthand why it's advisable to wait until the requirements are completed (100 posts and 60 days membership). Suggesting that someone attempt to circumvent the rules, IMO, is not good advice.



Coop D said:


> That was winded... SORRY!!!! Please don't BAN ME!!!


No reason to do any such thing. Just reminding members that things are done for a reason, and they're usually for the "good" of all the members here.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

slyder said:


> holy crap somebody that actually lives less than an hour away from me!!


Yes good ol Sioux City
After I get some things squared away, a herf is in order for IA, NE, SD, MN.


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

I'll give you groogs coops address. bomb him!


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

GlockG23 said:


> Yes good ol Sioux City
> After I get some things squared away, a herf is in order for IA, NE, SD, MN.


Might just take you up on that! Anytime im in the area I hit Sherms Smoke shop on Nebraska side. Not the biggest selection but its better than anything we have here.....which is nothing. Hyvee carries a couple totally un cared for cigars that i wouldnt touch with a 10 foot pole. Usually if im in SC I have to make a quick stop at Teasers (if the wife is along....she wont let me go alone). Im sure ill be down that way in June for Awsome Biker Nights.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

There are many ways to get someones address if you really want to bomb someone. Get creative.


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

For my first bomb I just went to my local PO and told them I wanted to bomb somebody and needed a few address's. 

I can tell you from personal experience that it is NOT a good way to go about it!:fear:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

the Uni-Bomber is back....


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Get'em Glock!


----------



## spcparker (Oct 30, 2008)

Dumb question what is a bomb?


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

All About Bombing (please read)


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

So im passed my 200 post mark do I still need to wait 60 days? or is that waved? Cause me likey gifts! :banana:


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

you mean to bomb or get bombed? 

to get bombed its just till whenever somebody does it

to bomb its just whenever you have an address you feel like bombing. 

that said, your at 119 glock, did you get the addys you needed?


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

eep:

Take cover people!!!!:banana:


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

SixPackSunday said:


> you mean to bomb or get bombed?
> 
> to get bombed its just till whenever somebody does it
> 
> ...


No I have to do a trade or PIF first


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

What you got to trade???


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

I think I have to do the *Newbie Sampler Trade* in that section. 
I will later do this week


----------

